# [ebuild] gaim-vv !!![RISOLTO]!!!

## koma

Ero interessato a usare gaim-vv (con modalita voice e video) ma purtroppo l'ebuild nn sembra funzionare.

Volevo chiedere se qualcuno potrebbe dargli unocchio e postarne la correxione. Credo che si tratti di qualche variabile stupida ma non ne capisco molto.  

https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=36554 <- ebuild

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=54469 <- bug aperto

 =) Rimango speranzoso e non reinstallo gaim 1.0  :Wink: 

----------

## hardskinone

[OT] Scusate l'OT ma per non aprire un nuovo 3d con oggetto gaim-vv chiedo qui.

Sul sito e nella documentazione non specifica. Gaim-vv si installa in PIU' o SOSTITUISCE gaim liscio? Gaim-vv ha tutte le plugin che ha gaim  (msn, icq, yahoo, etc)? Passando da Gaim-vv a Gaim perdo i contatti? ed ancora chi siamo e da dove veniamo? [beh, no questa forse no...]

----------

## [hammerfall]

.. da quanto ne so io i contatti e compagnia cantante sono tutti online e vengono scaricati ogni volta che ti colleghi al server di IM (msn,y! o icq)

----------

## gutter

 *[hammerfall] wrote:*   

> .. da quanto ne so io i contatti e compagnia cantante sono tutti online e vengono scaricati ogni volta che ti colleghi al server di IM (msn,y! o icq)

 

Ma tu devi averlo un elenco!!! Se no cosa ti va a cercare il programma non capisce quali sono e quali non sono amici tuoi   :Wink: 

----------

## Josuke

mmm penso che hammerfall intendesse che al tuo account msn o icq sono associati online anche i contatti che hai salvato...quindi basta il tuo user e la pass per entrare ed avere i tuoi contatti belli belli pronti senza bisogno di salvarli o esportarli..non so se mi sono spiegato esaustivamente   :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ma tu devi averlo un elenco!!! Se no cosa ti va a cercare il programma non capisce quali sono e quali non sono amici tuoi  

 

E' nel tuo profilo sul server...

----------

## Benve

Ma gaim-vv permette di vedere/sentire altri che usano iChat ?

----------

## Josuke

comunque...che errore ti danno gli ebuild?

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Ma tu devi averlo un elenco!!! Se no cosa ti va a cercare il programma non capisce quali sono e quali non sono amici tuoi   
> 
> E' nel tuo profilo sul server...

 

Caspita non lo sapevo, uso da poco ICQ   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   E' nel tuo profilo sul server... 
> 
> Caspita non lo sapevo, uso da poco ICQ  

 

In realtà sono abbastanza sicuro che quello vale per MSN e yahoo, ma credo che anche ICQ faccia la stessa cosa.

Jabber non so...

----------

## koma

sinceramente ho pasticciato con l'ebuild tentando di correggerlo per poi postartlo su bugs cmq la cartella di work e il nome del file tar.gz nn corrispondono nonostante siano quelli giusti.

----------

## Josuke

mmm mi pare strano...ma libj2k te lo installa? a me si ferma cercando dei file .patch che ora sto cercando in rete

ps parlo di gaim-vv non di libj2k quello me lo ha emergiato più o meno senza problemi..sottolineo più o meno visto che sono incappato in un piccolo bug di libtool che però ho risolto

----------

## koma

c'è sempre nel bugs che ho segnalato guarda bene =)

----------

## koma

Allora qualcuno è riuscito a sbrobliare sta cosa? io sto continuando a provare ma non è facile

----------

## koma

Bump   :Confused: 

----------

## unz

Io l'ho installato, facendo diverse ricerche incrociate alla fine in rete ho trovato tutti gli ebuild che non erano in portage. Il prog parte, è stabile, ma di video manco l'ombra ... nel senso che inizio una videomsnnata ... e crepa nell'oblio ... però sto messo maluccio, tra firewall a casaccio e NAT-nativo

----------

## federico

Io con 2 nat davanti solo via vpn riesco a passare il video...

----------

## koma

se siete riusciti che ne dite di postarli sti ebuild?

----------

## doom.it

rinnovo la domanda fatta un po sopra da qualcun'altro:

per chi lo ha provato, funzionano Audio/Video con iChat / AOL ?

----------

## Raffo

funziona audio e video con msn?? se no hanno intenzione di implementarli??

----------

## unz

manine anchilosate?   :Confused: 

stress da google?  :Shocked: 

http://www.zugaina.org/gentoo/ ... qui trovate tutto ...  

ps, a me la videochat con un utente msn non è partita, però non sono stato a smazzarmi più di tanto

----------

## Raffo

sto provando ad installarlo ho fatto il digest degli ebuild ora procedo...ora vedo che succede  :Very Happy: 

nel caso nn funzionasse come faccio a toglierlo che è un pacchetto in overlay?? unmergo e cancello le dir in /usr/local/portage?? il digest rimane??

----------

## Raffo

niente nn va, linphone mi da questo errore:

```
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

libtool: install: error: relink `libmsspeex.la' with the above command before in                                                                                         

stalling it

make[2]: *** [install-libLTLIBRARIES] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/linphone-im-0.79/work/linphone-im/m                                                                                         

ediastreamer'

make[1]: *** [install-am] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/linphone-im-0.79/work/linphone-im/m                                                                                         

ediastreamer'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

```

mentre gaim-vv mi dice

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=media-libs/libj2k-0.0.8".

```

 :Confused: 

----------

## unz

per linphone non so ... ma le libj2k ci sono nel link che ho dato sopra

----------

## Raffo

uppino  :Smile: 

----------

## Josuke

stesso errore...sto indagando

----------

## Josuke

ah però..stesso errore anche se compilo a mano...alè!

----------

## Raffo

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> ah però..stesso errore anche se compilo a mano...alè!

 

azz nn è bella questa....ma quelli che lo hanno funzionante allora come hanno fatto:?:

appena ho tempo faccio una bella ricerca.....

----------

## koma

anche a me some problem (e te pareva)

----------

## koma

http://ebuild.gentoo.gr.jp/view.php?cat=net-im&app=linphone-im&visible= qui c'è qualcosina forse

----------

## Josuke

non penso ci possa essere utile lo avevo provato anche io ma same error  :Smile: 

----------

## Josuke

stesso problema anche con linphone!! alè

----------

## koma

comincio a pensare che i nostri computer odiino vedere le nostre faccione

----------

## Josuke

mah..devo ammettere che sono perplesso..non capisco la natura di questo errore...  :Shocked: 

----------

## Raffo

uppete  :Very Happy: 

----------

## unz

Allora, ecchime ... sono reduce da uno spettacolare   :Shocked:  rm-f / ... 

visto che ancora state incastrati co sto gaim-vv vi descrivo quello che fo io.

Antefatto:

-kernel 2.6.9 gentoo-dev

-gaim installato e funzionante

Partenza:

Scaricate gli ebuild:

gaim-vv --> http://www.zugaina.org/gentoo/portage/net-im/gaim-vv/gaim-vv-0.79-r3.ebuild

linphone-im --> http://www.zugaina.org/gentoo/portage/net-im/linphone-im/linphone-im-0.79.ebuild

libj2k --> http://www.zugaina.org/gentoo/portage/media-libs/libj2k/libj2k-0.0.8.ebuild

```
cd usr/portage

mkdir net-im/gaim-vv
```

infilarci l'ebuild e fare

```
ebuild gaim-vv-0.79-r3.ebuild digest
```

```
mkdir net-im/linphone-im
```

infilarci l'ebuild e fare

```
ebuild linphone-im-0.79.ebuild digest
```

```
mkdir media-libs/libj2k
```

infilarci l'ebuild e creare un file di testo chiamato digest-libj2k-0.0.8 ed infilarci

```
MD5 1af47edb4395e8e1a2569f0d960c2908 libj2k-0.0.8.tar.gz 170622
```

in teoria dovrebbe scaricarlo col comando, ma sti server jappa sto file pare lo odino

```
mkdir libj2k/files/
```

ed infilarci il digest

```
ebuild libj2k-0.0.8.ebuild digest
```

date un 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv gaim-vv 
```

controllate le USE e poi

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -v gaim-vv
```

nb alla prima compilazione gaim-vv non ha trovato gnutls ed è crollato sotto il peso di upnp [pare che il supporto sia buggato, o almeno "versione-dipendente"   :Shocked:  se trovo info vi aggiorno, in quanto come povero nattato farebbe comodo anche a me], al che ho passato le USE -upnp e + gnutls e tutto si è compilato a dovere.

A questo punto dovreste avere il prog funzionante. 

Date un emerge -Cv gaim-vv in quanto vi troverete ad avere soltanto una versione vecchia di gaim e non quello che dopo tutto sto delirio ci si sarebbe aspettato LOL

unz:snu

ps contattatemi in privato se volete fare delle prove di collegamento

----------

## Josuke

mm ottimo...il problema è che non ci si compila linphone-im e da quell'errore postato sopra...non riesco proprio a risolvere il problema e non capisco da cosa sia dovuto   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Raffo

le ho provate praticamente tutte, ma l'errore resta quello che postai un po' di tempo fa....

----------

## Josuke

idem...e non mi pare venga trattato in altri post questo problema di compilazione...non capisco

----------

## Raffo

unx ci puoi fare l'elenco delle use che usi?? (Scusate il gioco di parole  :Laughing:  )

----------

## unz

eccole

```
USE="3dnow mmx gtk gtk2 gnome -kde -qt dvd dvdr cdr usb cups alsa opengl truetype unicode nls acpi -apm jack caps -tmps tiff jpeg avi gnutls"

```

mmm, ma il supporto alla telefonia nel kernel? non so se c'entri qualcosa ... però io l'ho sempre modularizzato   :Shocked: 

----------

## Raffo

in effetti io nn so se ho i moduli giusti caricati... ma bisogna effettivamente farlo?? per la webcam che bisogna caricare??

----------

## Josuke

per la webcam basta avere il modulo caricato (insieme a v4linux) comunque non penso sia questo che impedisca a linphone-im di compilarsi

----------

## Raffo

ma in fondo potrebbe essere, io nn so se ho i moduli giusti compilati...anzi, credo proprio di nn averli, magari se qualcuno fa una lista di cosa devo mettere (modulare o built in)...

----------

## koma

io rpovo a mettere i moduli vediamo che ne pensa poi...

----------

## Josuke

ero scettico e facevo bene..non cambia nulla a quanto pare   :Sad: 

----------

## koma

idem

----------

## Josuke

mm diciamo che ho risolto..un po' alla cazz di cane però...ho usato ebuild e i vari passaggi singoli..e ad un certo punto prima dell'install ho modificato il Makefile cancellando mediastream nella dir work di linphone-im in /var/tmp/portage...alla fine il pacchetto lo ha installato...ma non so quanto possa funionare senza quell'opzione

----------

## Josuke

installato...e non c'è traccia di opzioni per la webcam con msn..sono avvilito   :Smile: 

----------

## unz

ma la webcam funzia? 

provata con kino o programmi simili?

----------

## Josuke

si la mia webcam funziona perfettamente la usavo con gnomemeeting

Il fatto è che non c'è l'ombra del plugin di linphone-im..probabilmente la cosa è dovuta al modo poco pulito con cui ho installato linphone-im

----------

## Josuke

ok l'errore che mi da gaim è questo:

```
plugins: /usr/lib/gaim/linphone-vv.so is unloadable: /usr/lib/liblinphone-im.0: undefined symbol: rtp_session_destroy
```

quindi non mi carica il plugin di linphone

----------

## koma

```
Linphone-im installation:

1) Download and save it to your home directory

2) Extract it by doing tar xvfj <filename>

3) cd linphone-im

4) ./configure && make

If you receive an error about a certain "libr263" then all you have to do is:

   a) cd libr263

   b) make library

   c) cd .. && make

On my FC2 machine, I received fatal errors from openjade on the build of the oRTP and osipua docs. To 'fix', edit linphone-im/oRTP/Makefile and linphone-im/osipua/Makefile, and remove 'docs' from the SUBDIRS definition (around line 113 and 123 respectively)

5) su

6) make install

7) cp config.h /usr/local/include/linphone/linphone_config.h

8) mkdir /usr/local/include/mediastreamer

9) cp mediastreamer/*h /usr/local/include/mediastreamer
```

 =9 io non so farlo ma qualcuno potrebbe integrarlo in un ebuild?

----------

## Josuke

questo errore lo da anche se installi linphone-im in questo modo...non ho aperto l'ebuild che usiamo ma credo che lo faccia quindi non è questa la soluzione   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## koma

Ho trovato la soluzioneeeeeeeeee na na nana naaaaaaaaaaa!!!

Clicca qui per dare conto che coma è un grande e vedere la soluzione!

----------

## Josuke

ebbravo koma...assomiglia un po' alla soluzione che avevo provato io..speriamo che la cosa non disturbi gaim-vv ora provemu

----------

## Josuke

ottimo....il plugin linphone comunque non funziona

```

plugins: /usr/lib/gaim/linphone-vv.so is unloadable: /usr/lib/liblinphone-im.0: undefined symbol: rtp_session_destroy
```

----------

## koma

gh  :Neutral:  penso che se aspettiamo un po' gaim includerà questa funzione perchè penso sia veramente necessaria

----------

## unz

a quanto ho letto in giro, gaim pare più proiettato ad integrare un plugin per gnomemeeting ... e quindi avrà poco a che fare con la webcam msn/yahoo   :Confused: 

----------

## Raffo

quando potete ricordatevi di postare anche le cose da mettere nel kernel, la mia webcam (logitech) è ancora nella scatola, mai usata....e sono abbastanza ignorante in materia  :Smile: 

----------

## Raffo

ma dove si trova il makefile da cambiare  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Josuke

in /var/tmp/portage/linphone-im-0.79/work/linphone-im-0.79

----------

## G2k

madonna che schifo...ti pare che bisogna fare tutto sto casino per avere supporto per la webcam. imo e' ridicolo, dovrebbe essere automaticamente integrato con gaim de default...  :Crying or Very sad:  ogni giorno che passa perdo + speranze con linux

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *G2k wrote:*   

> madonna che schifo...ti pare che bisogna fare tutto sto casino per avere supporto per la webcam. imo e' ridicolo, dovrebbe essere automaticamente integrato con gaim de default...  ogni giorno che passa perdo + speranze con linux

 

E' sempre il solito discorso... nessuno probabilmente viene pagato per sviluppare gaim (credo) lo fanno solo per passione. Tu hai fatto qualcosa per rendere automatica questa cosa? Se non lo hai fatto non vedo perche' devi lamentarti. Chiaramente imho

----------

## hardskinone

Dovrebbe uscire una nuova versione di gaim-vv basata su gaim 1.1.0 (qualcosa e' disponibile qui)

Quando e se sara' abbastanza stabile sara' portato in dentro gaim. Nel frattempo puoi scrivere tu una plugin ad hoc se sai programmare, o pagare i programmatori per farlo, se puoi permettertelo.

In alternativa puoi usare gnomemeeting oppure tenere d'occhio mercury. Quest'ultimo pero' e' free as beer.

----------

## koma

 *Luke-of-Gaim-dev wrote:*   

>  web cam support is being worked on at gaim-vv.sf.net and will be 
> 
>  merged in when marv says it is ready.
> 
>  luke

 -> http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=6384417&forum_id=9587

Presto verrà integrato a quanto pare

----------

